# Pearl white MX-Leader...?



## INDECS (Sep 22, 2009)

I've got my eye on a pearl white MX-Leader that is up for sale locally.
Don't have actual pics of the bike, but it's the same paint scheme as the one below. The MXL has chromed headtube lugs and chromed fork crown. The frame is in good condition but the the DA 7700 group is kinda worn.
What would be a reasonable price?


----------



## Rik H (May 11, 2007)

I've seen the bike you're talking about, and you're lucky it's not my size or we'd be rivals for it .

Since it's in Europe, where prices aren't quite as inflated as they are in the US, it most likely won't go for huge money, but I'd say anything below 500 euros is a steal and anything up to 1000 isn't a ripoff.


----------



## kjmunc (Sep 19, 2005)

INDECS said:


> What would be a reasonable price?


Whatever you're willing to pay. 

Sorry to be a smartarse, but there seem to be a lot of pricing questions floating around recently and there's not one great answer as these frames aren't commodities. Some people think 500euro is a ripoff for an old steel bike, while others think 1000euro is a great deal because it's a unique and highly coveted frame in a unique paint scheme.

As Cannibal posted the other day, retail on these frames was ~$1600/$1700, so start there and decrement based on age, condition, and your willingness to pay.


----------



## INDECS (Sep 22, 2009)

Well, I went and picked up the complete bike for a very reasonable price. Just had to buy it because you hardly ever run into an MXL with chromed head lugs. Let alone the right size.

Cleaned off the grime and grease, and it's in nice condition. Few nicks here and there, some cable rub, the chrome on the chainstay is a bit dull and peppered and there's some surface rust on the underside of the fork crown. Hardly noticable when the front brake and wheel are mounted. The right seatstay is a bit scraped and there's a tiny ding just above the waterbottle braze ons on the seattube.
Unfortunately the BB is somewhat seized. Have to take the frame to a friend who has a proper bench vise.

Not a perfect frame, but overall I'm pretty pleased with it!

I will probably store it for now and build it up next year, since I have a Cinelli and Colnago that I need to finish first.

Here are some pics for you enjoyment:


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

that is a stunning frame......beautiful


----------



## zmudshark (Jan 28, 2007)

Beauty, I love pearl white.

Looking forward to pictures once it's built.


----------



## 19lexicon78 (Aug 30, 2009)

nice frame
love the colour


----------



## Maverick (Apr 29, 2004)

nice!

love the chrome lugs...something different compared to what we normally see..
post a pic once it's completely restored and built-up.

cheers


----------



## HigherGround (Mar 3, 2005)

Very classy, congratulations! I'm sure it will be stunning when it's finally built.


----------

